
CueKeeper: Gitting Things Done in the Browser - luu
http://roscidus.com/blog/blog/2015/04/28/cuekeeper-gitting-things-done-in-the-browser/
======
oever
This looks very polished for a 0.1 alpha. The mGSD [1] which the author used
previously looks very interesting too. Since this implementation of GTS uses
Git, I expect it to gain functionality for syncing with a git repository soon.
[1] [http://mgsd.tiddlyspot.com/](http://mgsd.tiddlyspot.com/)

